# Fotosequenz erstellen



## phips28 (15. September 2006)

Hallo zusammen!

Habe eine Frage zu einer bestimmten Technik zu fotografieren:

Und zwar, wie erstelle ich so eine Fotosequenz Wir oft bei Sportaufnahmen (zB beim Snowboarden) verwendet...

Hier ein Beispiel:
http://www.localriders.at/pics/mai2006/images/D06_0572.jpg

Bitte um eure Hilfe und Danke im Voraus für jeden hilfreichen Tipp

Viele Grüße,
Philipp


----------



## Leola13 (15. September 2006)

Hai,

wenn deine Kamera eine Mehrfachbelichtungsfunktion hat kein Problem.;-) 

Ansonsten lass deinen Snowboarder ein paar mal Springen und nimm dir nachher den nachmittag frei um mit Photoshop dein Bild zu erstellen.

Im Ps Forum gab es schon mal eine ähnliche Frage mit Beispielbild.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Andreas Späth (15. September 2006)

Ich würde den Sprung einfach im Serienbildmodus Fotografieren, und dann in PS die Bilder zusammenschneiden.
Wenn man ein Stativ benutzt (oder ne sehr ruhige Hand hat) sollte das recht einfach sein.


----------

